# loud, continuous beep



## krwest86 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hello!:wave:

First I would like to introduce myself because I think it would be rude otherwise. My name is Kitty and I really like what you guys are doing to help people with their computer problems. I was going to make an introduction post but I figured I'd knock out two birds with one stone.

Anyway, to get to the point, my computer (Dell Dimension 8250) opens windows (xp) with a never-ending loud beep... Its not really a beep anymore as its more of a scream.. because it doesnt end! Any help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Welcome to the Tech Support Forum.

Does the beep start as soon as you turn on the computer?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

would suspect the cpu is overheating
check the cpu fan is spinning and the computer is clear of dust especially around the cpu fan and h/sink


----------



## krwest86 (Jun 30, 2007)

Yes, as I just booted it up after leaving it off overnight it beep/screeched all throughout start up and suddenly stopped when it hit desktop. Its doing it off and on now as I type, in no order, just random.

Yesterday when the problem started I turned the computer around and the sound does come from the fan/heatsink but the fan is blowing just fine. There was a lot of dust in there that I cleaned out but didn't help much. For some reason the noise isn't there when I run the computer with the case open.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

blow the whole thing out with a can of air,if the case fans have filters on them,clean them


----------

